# I need help BADLY



## Dist719 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, every day I startup my computer there is a popup saying

Error: (some file name) is not a valid Windows image.

I don't really get what that is, and My computer is running SO SLOWLY and my computer used to be great. I tried to Restore it to the begining of the month and some things fixed but alot of things are terrible. I believe I might have a trojan or something bad.
Here is my HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:45:09 PM, on 2/24/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AlienGUIse\wbload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2008\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsMax2008_32server.exe
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\wz963c\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myspace.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe scvhost.exe
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.184.6.104 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &InstallProvider Search Toolbar - {A9344DE7-59F2-40F8-9AE7-C203B67444DA} - C:\Program Files\Install Provider\InstallProvider.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe -1 --delay 15
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Update] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msconfig] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icq lite] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Update Checker] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AntiVir] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [384c18f8] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\qenieqmx.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Update] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [msconfig] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [icq lite] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Update Checker] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AntiVir] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Windows Update] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [msconfig] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [icq lite] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Update Checker] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AntiVir] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vidalia] "C:\Program Files\Vidalia Bundle\Vidalia\vidalia.exe"
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Alienware Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\AlienGUIse\AlienwareDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O7 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3107C2A8-9F0B-4404-A58B-21BD85268FBC} (PogoWebLauncher Control) - http://www.pogo.com/cdl/launcher/PogoWebLauncherInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://clubgames.pogo.com/online2/pogop/chainz_2/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://clubgames.pogo.com/online2/pogop/zuma/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF148DBB-5B6D-4130-B2A1-661571E86260} (Playtime Games Launcher) - http://download-games.pogo.com/online2/pogo/mahjong_escape_ancient/PTGameLauncher.cab
O21 - SSODL: MSN Messenger - {280A7B65-8F00-438F-3E5A-1F039433FE60} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssdll32.dll
O21 - SSODL: E404Helper - {c28b12b1-9334-4f57-9cb7-f2fd5d444f84} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\apdpifno.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.6 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2008 32-bit 32-bit (mi-raysat_3dsMax2008_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2008\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsMax2008_32server.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: OneStep Search Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\OneStepSearch\onestep.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 13909 bytes

Pllease help me.


----------



## Dist719 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a screenshot of the error I get when I start my computer:


----------

